# Gyno What To Take And How To Stop It



## stuwhit (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm sorry if i decieved you with the title, but i was wondering if it was worth posting a thread for people to post pictures of gyno and what should be taken to help prevent, and to help reduce it with either AI or a SERM

I have been reading many threads on here where people have gyno isues saying i have swolen nipples etc but if we could have pics of gyno then we could say yes i have that or no it isnt and to actualy see what it looks like .. this is what fibrous gyno is etc

There are also alot of threads, with people asking what they should be taking for which type of AAS they are on ,it seems that it depends on what AAS you are taking to what you should take. The rule of thumb seems to be that you take the right AI for the right type of steroid you are taking ie aromatisable etc .It could be something llike..if you are taking Deca and start having itchy nipples the best thing too take is..... or if you start to find lumps while on Deca the best thing to take is .... Or if you are taking Oxy's the best thing is for itchy nipples is..etc etc etc.This could be somewhere where people could look to reference.

Just a thought ..thanks for looking


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

1 word - Moobs!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

You can do a google search and come up with more results than you will get on here.

The people that have gyno aren't going to want to post pics of what it looks like because most aren't proud they have it by any means.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

is gyno come about by the amount of gear you are on or can you get it from your last jab thruw pct?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Search PCT, there is a great article that Hackskii posted about understanding PCT.

This should have been done before the cycle ever started.

It will explain every thing you need to know about the glands and the reactions from gear.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

i have not long finished my first course... i had no problems throughout (500mg sus and 30-50mg dbol) until the 15th january.

a friend pinched my nipple as a joke on NYE. it induced gyno. literally straight after the pinch i had itchiness, it was the only cause of the gyno. the aas had been consistent (dbol was upped at one point) so the only possible explanation was the trauma of my friend pinching it.

i took 60mg nolva for 2 days. dropping to 40mg for 2 days. then finally 20mg for 10 days until i finished cycle (this lasted until 7 days after the last jab). i now have a small lump under my right nipple which is noticeable by touch but not sight.

pictures will not show it so no point in posting. it looks absolutely normal.


----------



## Macro (Jun 9, 2008)

full scale and most effective gynecomastia treatment is:

AI + prolactin suppressor (D2/D3 agonist) and calorie deficit.

AI

short term letrozole, 2-4 weeks, at 2.5mg (not a necessity in most cases but it can help speed things along- it can also be a tad unpleasant as E levels may drop to low sooner than you expect

longer term or base AI treatment:

aromasin/exemestane

or

AIFM (otc- topical/transdermal)

Prolactin suppressors

cabergoline - cabaser

Pramipexole

calorie deficit should be min 250, optimal 500 kcals, as well as limiting sugars and other insulogenic agonist, both in nature and in food.

pramipexole usage reccomedations.

did one for cabaser but it was lost in the server crash.. oh well.


----------



## niemiec78 (Mar 15, 2008)

to stop gyno on courses i run 1mg of arimidex every other day . if that dosnt work i up it to 1mg everyday run with cabergoline/drostinex 0.5mcg every 4th day . macro never heard of aifm before enlighten me bud


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

is it a fair assumtion to say if you have weenie nipples you are less succeptable to gyno then those with massive ones? my nips are microscopic, i have never suffered not even on 6mg of test a week and no nolva ( did some on me pct though)


----------



## Macro (Jun 9, 2008)

niemiec78 said:


> to stop gyno on courses i run 1mg of arimidex every other day . if that dosnt work i up it to 1mg everyday run with cabergoline/drostinex 0.5mcg every 4th day . macro never heard of aifm before enlighten me bud


transdermal ATD, eliminates the half life and bioavailability issues of this first generation steroidal AI. exemestane/aromasin is a 6-methyl derivative of ATD.

you are pretty lean, and guessing not particularly prone. Most people find arimidex too weak, being that most people are not androgen heavy-estrogen light.

that dose of cabergoline is low, though if that works for you, great. Most people that have issues, particulary from trenbolone or nandrolone or the various designer steroids( many of which are promiscuous ligands or their metabolites are) will tend to frontload 1mg for several day then .5mg ed until flare end, followed by .5eod and e3d or e4d once issue has subsided

you should get cabaser, MUCH cheaper than dostinex.

also consider pramipexole, this d2/d3 agonist highly suppresses prolactin and increases GH production many fold (dose dependant). It also has mood and prosexual effects, that cabergoline does not hold a candle too (though it also is a d3 agonist, not the same type or level of agonism found with pramipexole)...

perhaps an even better use of pramipexole is as gift for your female companion, SO, wife, girlfriend, etc. lets see. Multiples, increased libido, noticeable leaning effects (GH and appetite suppression), multiples (have to mention that one again). Now if your woman is on the gear and already having that type of sex drive and benefits, perhaps with an more than slightly demanding attitude for satisfaction and servicing, then probably not worth it (in fact you may be looking to slip her some nandrolone (in the hopes that it is sex drive suppressive, it varies)....

it obviously very late as the innuendos have hit a new high.

g'night.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Wow there is a whole load of stuff in that post I have never heard of Macro, cheers :thumb: Perhaps PCT's of the future will feature some of these new drugs too.

SD


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

laurie g said:


> is it a fair assumtion to say if you have weenie nipples you are less succeptable to gyno then those with massive ones? my nips are microscopic, i have never suffered not even on 6mg of test a week and no nolva ( did some on me pct though)


That was the case for me for my first 3 courses. I always had tiny nipples. But things have changed over ther years, maybe should have cut down fat more before hitting juice again 4 or 5 years later. Also ended up doing dbol for a fist time and so began my battle with gyno when on a course.

I have a tiny lump on my left nipple and have to make sure the AI's are running to avoid it getting worse. When off a course it's almost non existent. Hate for it get out of control and need surgery which never seems to end looking like it did before.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

laurie g said:


> is it a fair assumtion to say if you have weenie nipples you are less succeptable to gyno then those with massive ones? my nips are microscopic, i have never suffered not even on 6mg of test a week and no nolva ( did some on me pct though)


Mine are tiny mate. I don't think it matters.


----------



## aussieboy (Sep 29, 2008)

while on cycle....best thing is to take arimidex to prevent it. nolva is to kill it.

i usually take .5mg everyday and thats enough.. i know ppl that take .5mg every second day and still have no problems.

another reason its better to take arimidex while on cycle is bcos it lowers SBHG and nolva raises SBHG.


----------



## IGF-1 (Jan 9, 2009)

So am i correct in saying that if there is not hard lump the gyno can be reversed ? Mine don't have any lumps they just have a slight peak to them when warm and feel like there's just a but of fat behind it. If its cold you cant notice a difference? I've been told to try letro ? or will dieting get rid of it? I'm running some gh at moment to try cut some fat.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

IGF-1 said:


> So am i correct in saying that if there is not hard lump the gyno can be reversed ? Mine don't have any lumps they just have a slight peak to them when warm and feel like there's just a but of fat behind it. If its cold you cant notice a difference? I've been told to try letro ? or will dieting get rid of it? I'm running some gh at moment to try cut some fat.


Letro can even get rid of lumps, definately worth a try before having to go under the knife. You have puffy nipples, is there a reason for you to think its gyno and not BF? Letro will definately help if it is estrogenic in origin.

SD


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

Unfortunatly, I suffer with Gyno, naturally. Doctor said it could go in like 5 years, which I found strange. I've had it for over 2 years, since I was 14, got hard lumps in both nipples. I take it that if it doesn't go away naturally, (which I doubt it will) there's no chance of getting rid of it?


----------



## dan2 (Oct 22, 2008)

you can have it surgically removed, i have a funny feeling you can have it done on nhs if it causes you emotional problems...? also if privately it costs around £800-1300


----------



## IGF-1 (Jan 9, 2009)

It could be just body fat and me being paranoid. I just don't know. Thing is I aint really fat at all. will get some pics and post them.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

dan2 said:


> you can have it surgically removed, i have a funny feeling you can have it done on nhs if it causes you emotional problems...? also if privately it costs around £800-1300


Thats not as much as I thought it would be, you got any links to the people that would do it for that cost mate?


----------

